# Pet peeves



## ILPlumber

OK. I'll start. Here's one of mine. Guys take break at 9:30. We all stand around and visit. Time to go back to work at 9:45 rolls around. Some moron always says I'll be right there I gotta pee. You just had 15 minutes to do whatever on your time. You pee on your time , not mine. Sounds a little harsh but, I get sooo tired of babysitting grown men. Then I'm the A$$hole.


----------



## Bill

Alright. Lunch time. Be back at 1:00, not 1:15, 1:45 or even 2:00.


----------



## Wiser

3:30 p.m. No more service calls, plumbers go home early. Gets paid (we guarantee hours).
Next morning, 8:30 a.m. call. Oh wait, I need to fill out my paperwork from yesterday or I have to unload the busted water heater from my truck first or I need to restock!


----------



## Bill

the one man who thinks we start at 8:30 or 9:00


----------



## Ron

Choosing to cut pipe with a handsaw when you can use a tubing cutter with an ABS cutting wheel on it. PVC is another story, I understand that there is no tubing cutter for that type.


----------



## Ron

Not wiping your soldered joints.


----------



## Bill

carpenters who insist on nailing down lock plates in the middle of two studs rather than over a stud, then you try to drill a 2" hole through the top plates and hit a nail every time!

I use those self feeding bits


----------



## Ron

Framers that should know where the toilet will be instead they seem to always put a floor joist right where the closet flange will need to go.


----------



## Bill

Ron The Plumber said:


> Framers that should know where the toilet will be instead they seem to always put a floor joist right where the closet flange will need to go.


(Aint pointing any fingers this way, is you:whistling2

GC's who let the HO talk them into moving the location of a bathroom after the framing was already built for what was on the plans, and the framer is the plumber as well:furious:


----------



## Ron

USP45 said:


> (Aint pointing any fingers this way, is you:whistling2
> 
> GC's who let the HO talk them into moving the location of a bathroom after the framing was already built for what was on the plans, and the framer is the plumber as well:furious:


Do it yourself and have only yourself to blame. :laughing:


----------



## Bill

That one got me Ron. This woman had a bathroom going in and I sat there and figured out the framing to accept the bathroom. I had to header off the section at the bathroom and run the joists in the opposite direction of the rest of the house just so I could get the pipes in. Even the walls I had to frame with 2x6 in the entryway of the house so my 4" line could come down inside the wall. Took a week to accomplish this. As soon as the framing was done she said she wanted the bathroom moved to the other side of the house. damn, had to re do 4 floor joists to get it in. I got paid for the extra work, but damn, it just the aggravation.


----------



## ILPlumber

On all my jobs I mark the CL of the toilets on the basement walls for the main floor pottys. When bar joists are set, they better not put em on my marks. Across a big bathroom seems like they always cheat over 3 or 4.
Same with integral trap urinals. If that 2" pipe is in a 3 5/8" wall there is no room to offset the urinal drain over and still be able to get the drain spud in at the correct depth.


----------



## service guy

My peeve? People who complain about the price on a service call and compare my services to a 'handyman.' :furious:


----------



## service guy

Add to that:

The unlicensed handymen of the world who think its ok to hack plumbing up.:furious:


----------



## Song Dog

ServiceGuy, I agree w/ both peeves 100%

NEVER EVER rob parts from one kit for the other. If you replace something on a trap-REPLACE THE WHOLE TRAP. I had a guy a few years do that. It stopped that right then. Always wondered why I seen misfit parts laying around in his van.

Roll the extension cords in a loop w/o twists. Wipe down cable machines after use. When you are done with something put it back in its spot now instead of later, it don't get done and parts can get lost that way or damaged.

I didn 't know I had that many pet peeves and actually I could go on further:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bill

A+1 to both the hacks. I just had a conversation with a GC who wanted to pay me 20.00 per hour to do plumbing on a house he is building. NO WAY, told him at least 50.00 per hour tax free (Under the table) and not anything less. Its not a contracted job, just hourly. But I told him I will frame for 20.00, but not plumbing. Rates are about 80.00 if ran through a company. Whats he thinking?


----------



## 22rifle

Ron The Plumber said:


> I understand that there is no tubing cutter for that type.



Actually there is.


----------



## Plumberman

Customer explains to me how to do my job.....


----------



## Plumberman

Working a 12hr shutdown into the wee hours of the morning. Get home and shower, just getting comfortable in the bed. And the office calls needing you to go run the camera on a sewer or drive equipment cause you are the only one trained too.....


----------



## Cal

As A customer is writing a check ,,,, " Oh , can I show you ONE more thing " .

WTF ,,, you knew it the whole time ,,,you just want something for free !!

A-HOLE

Cal


----------



## rex

Cal said:


> As A customer is writing a check ,,,, " Oh , can I show you ONE more thing " .
> 
> WTF ,,, you knew it the whole time ,,,you just want something for free !!
> 
> A-HOLE
> 
> Cal


 
yep then you give them a price and they say ahhh never mind thought it would be cheaper....


----------



## service guy

rex said:


> yep then you give them a price and they say ahhh never mind thought it would be cheaper....


I have made customers write me two checks in those situations...seriously.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## Song Dog

service guy said:


> I have made customers write me two checks in those situations...seriously.:thumbup::yes:


Just did that a week or so ago. Nothing is free:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## OldPlumber

It's worse 'after' you've put all of your tools away & they give you the BTW !?!

Rex's answer is usually what I hear too.


----------



## ILPlumber

People who say "hot water heater". Just bugs me


----------



## Wiser

Exactly, when do you heat 'hot water'


----------



## smellslike$tome

OldPlumber said:


> It's worse 'after' you've put all of your tools away & they give you the BTW !?!
> 
> Rex's answer is usually what I hear too.


This is why you ask them "Is there anything else I might help you with today" after you complete the task list but before you put everything up.

Never get upset about the request for additional work to be done since this means more revenue which is why you are in business to begin with isn't it, more revenue?

How does someone complain about a customer asking for more work to be done and then complain that business is slow or bad?


----------



## 22rifle

smellslike$tome said:


> This is why you ask them "Is there anything else I might help you with today" after you complete the task list but before you put everything up.
> 
> Never get upset about the request for additional work to be done since this means more revenue which is why you are in business to begin with isn't it, more revenue?
> 
> How does someone complain about a customer asking for more work to be done and then complain that business is slow or bad?


Good answer.


----------



## ILPlumber

Are you guys and gal always on the lookout for additional work on a service call.


----------



## service guy

ILPlumber said:


> Are you guys and gal always on the lookout for additional work on a service call.


Yes.:yes:
After I finish the initial work, I always ask my customer's if there is anything else I can help them with...often they have me check a toilet or something.
Also, I like to check the pressure on every house, often they need a new pressure regulator.


----------



## Wiser

ILPlumber said:


> Are you guys and gal always on the lookout for additional work on a service call.


Absolutely!!! We are in the service business. What is the point on fixing one running toilet that the customer hears, when chances are the 2nd toilet is leaking and they don't know it.

However, we use it as a service to our customers - NOT for the purpose of lining our pockets. General rule of thumb, we treat our customers the way we would want to be treated.

It works for us and we can sleep at night. We may never be wealthy, but we will be HAPPY! :thumbup:


----------



## Cal

The extra work is not my peeve !! It's the ALWAYS wanting something for nothing attitude that just pisses me OFF !! Sure I do it , I charge more money and make the customer happy. I just can't stand the ones who treat you like an enemy , or a "gouger " . I am in the service of others , don't treat me like I OWE you something .

Cal


----------



## Plumberman

I did a sewer repipe last week. Quoted a price for digging up the line, fixing the leak and busting up a sidewalk and pouring it back. It was on the lower end and we were going to discount the HO cause she was a first timer. Finished the job in 6hrs just like I had quoted. I tried to save her grass the best I could. Put back what parts we could. She said we didnt put her grass back like it originaly was. I explained to her that I wasnt a landscaper and that is why her price was low. I told her if she wanted to have it landscaped then the price would go up. It was a NTE price which excluded landscaping. Residental is hit or miss sometimes HO understand sometimes they dont.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Cal said:


> The extra work is not my peeve !! It's the ALWAYS wanting something for nothing attitude that just pisses me OFF !! Sure I do it , I charge more money and make the customer happy. I just can't stand the ones who treat you like an enemy , or a "gouger " . I am in the service of others , don't treat me like I OWE you something .
> 
> Cal


I remember an old guy that read me the riot act not very long at all after I first switched to flat rate. I mean it was so new to me that I was nervous and stumbled through the whole presentation. When I finished quoting him the pricing for everything he just glared at me as if I was holding him up at gun point. He started fussing and moaning and carrying on and I remember him saying something like "whatever happened to the days when a job cost $30 and was done ...". I restrained my laughter and let him go on a bit but finally I just had to cut him off and said "sir, I'll be more than happy to serve you and I will do excellent work but this is what it will cost you. Would you like for me to go ahead and take care of this for you or will you be finding someone else?" To my amazement he grumbled and told me to go ahead. Go figure.

In the end it really doesn't matter what they think what matters is whether they authorize the work. They don't have to like it they just have to accept it. My wife drives a mini van with 200k on it. We are having to take it to the shop with increasing frequency. I don't like much of anything my mechanic has to say to me. I don't have to like it, I just have to accept it and pay it.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Plumberman said:


> I did a sewer repipe last week. Quoted a price for digging up the line, fixing the leak and busting up a sidewalk and pouring it back. It was on the lower end and we were going to discount the HO cause she was a first timer. Finished the job in 6hrs just like I had quoted. I tried to save her grass the best I could. Put back what parts we could. She said we didnt put her grass back like it originaly was. I explained to her that I wasnt a landscaper and that is why her price was low. I told her if she wanted to have it landscaped then the price would go up. It was a NTE price which excluded landscaping. Residental is hit or miss sometimes HO understand sometimes they dont.


This is why it should be written on the quote "finish to rough grade only". Write everything down and have them sign it.


----------



## Wiser

Smells - do you charge a show up fee?


----------



## Herk

Ron the Plumber said:


> Choosing to cut pipe with a handsaw when you can use a tubing cutter with an ABS cutting wheel on it. PVC is another story, I understand that there is no tubing cutter for that type.
> __________________


Not so - you use the same plastic cutter with a heavier wheel for PVC. I had a plumber who used a hacksaw. This was the good ol' days of ABS when it was solid core - he'd cut halfway through and break it. Geez, but he could put pipe in fast. Of course it slowed things down when it started leaking in the wall behind expensive cabinets . . .

I have always used the cutter. And I've done both ABS and PVC with it.


----------



## OldPlumber

Smells said: This is why you ask them "Is there anything else I might help you with today" after you complete the task list but before you put everything up.

Never get upset about the request for additional work to be done since this means more revenue which is why you are in business to begin with isn't it, more revenue?

How does someone complain about a customer asking for more work to be done and then complain that business is slow or bad?

I should have been more precise .. I 'Always' ask if that's everything prior to putting my tools away and getting my ticket book. I pride myself on letting the customer know of anything and everything I find while there and allow them to decide what additional work (if any) they want done. 

What I meant by my response was. Some people figure they can wait to the last possible minute .. ask for more and get it for free, or really cheap. I'll try to make sure to dot all the i's and cross all the t's so nobody 'assumes' anything wrong about me  again ?


----------



## para1

ILPlumber said:


> Are you guys and gal always on the lookout for additional work on a service call.


 *always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alan

Song Dog said:


> When you are done with something put it back in its spot now instead of later, it don't get done and parts can get lost that way or damaged.


The journeyman i normally ride with is TERRIBLE about that. Run to the truck and grab my __________. So I run, and it's not where it normally should be. Run back. OK, I can't find the stupid thing. Oh, I probably didn't put it where it goes. It's either ________ or _________ or in _____________... I actually don't know....

WTF? :furious:


----------



## Cal

*Pet Peeve*

Not a spoiled little man-diva or anything like that (CAN'T be in our trade )

However , I have a thing that drives me BAT-SH***T !! If a HO knows you are replacing a toilet or water heater or just have a bunch of things to haul in and out of the house ,,,,, CAN A HARD WORKING BROTHER GET A CLEAR PATH IN THE DRIVEWAY !!! 

I go to tons of houses were they know bigger then normal stuff is going to happen and STILL there are 2-4 big ass cars crammed together in the drive way !! They see you struggling to get around the stuff , stay out of the mud , not scratch or break anything ! 

You think with all their money and degrees SOME COMMON SENSE would have filtered in !! :furious::furious::furious:

Pisses me off ,,,,,,,, Thanks for letting me get that out ! 

Cal


----------



## Redwood

You can't buy common sense with money...
Sometimes you just end up thinking they had a real lucky streak to get all that money...


----------



## uaplumber

I simply ask them to move their cars, (I would really hate to scratch it when I am trying to get past with this HWT Mrs. Rockerfeller)


----------



## Proud Plumber

Ok I have a new on, Effing builders who go under and do not pay there Bill's. I wish I had a buck for every builder who went undr on me in the last year. Lessons learned..... so so so many lessons learned.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Ispent some time trying to narrow my choices down but the reality is lately everything pisses me off.:thumbsup:

After last night's debate though I have to say that top of the list is the Republican Party which seems to be going out of thier way to throw this election. I suppose there's some logic to it though. Let Obama inherit this friggin mess for the next 4 years so they can run and hide for awhile. Gutless bastards every one of them. Take back the republican party


----------



## TotalPlumber

service guy said:


> Yes.:yes:
> After I finish the initial work, I always ask my customer's if there is anything else I can help them with...often they have me check a toilet or something.
> Also, I like to check the pressure on every house, often they need a new pressure regulator.


Checking pressure on every house is a requirement in my company. I can't begin to tell you how many PRV's we've replaced on drain calls! $$$$ That's not greed, it's good service, and my customers deserve it!
Totally


----------



## Marlin

Cal said:


> However , I have a thing that drives me BAT-SH***T !! If a HO knows you are replacing a toilet or water heater or just have a bunch of things to haul in and out of the house ,,,,, CAN A HARD WORKING BROTHER GET A CLEAR PATH IN THE DRIVEWAY !!!


I always ask them to move the car if I have to get something big by. If I run a cast tub into the car what are they going to say? I can tell them it shouldn't be there and they will inevitably tell me I should have asked them to move it. In the end I would wind up paying for it. I haven't had anyone refuse or get angry about it yet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Customers that have the heat up too high, then wonder why I'm sweating profusely working in their home.

Customers that eat while talking to me, thinking I want to hear them try to talk over their jaw-packed rhetoric. 

Customers that don't have the sink cleaned out underneath when they called the damn plumber to work under it...that's my cue to go outside and get my tools while they do something that should of been done before I got there.


Customers that think I take pleasure in musical chairs in the driveway when I'm already there and I'm working. YOU ****ing know you called the plumber, why aren't you planning the car situation BEFORE I arrive? 

Customers that know I'm coming, I just called and I knock on the door, no answer. I asked one guy if he had alheimer's sp? when he finally answered the door. "Do you realize I just called you?" Gives retarded people a pink slip to be normal. 

Customers that timeline other activities around a service call with no clue how long the job will take, especially when they feel that they can asess the call themselves and make up their own time frame. I can't help sometimes there's more plumbing work to do....it happens. But don't rush me thinking I'm going to be super mario just because fluffy has a dentist appointment you closely scheduled. 

Customers that think it's cute to carry on 3 conversations while discussing with me the situation at hand. If you're on the phone yacking when I need pertinent information to continue...guess what? You're wasting your money and my time while you think your dr. phil time is soooo precious.

Customers who lock doors behind me every damn time I walk back and forth out the door. That **** stops right there on the spot, I brace that storm door permanently open till the job is done and I tell them, please do not expect me to keep locking this door every time I want to go out and get parts/tools. If I could back the truck up to the door of your bathroom or kitchen, I'd do it, I promise.

Customers that think that after knowing me for 10 minutes that it's okay to fart. You too women; you're not hiding anything with those silent but violent ass bombs and blaming it on muffy. I'd think I'd know what human **** smells like by now, unfortunately.

Customers that have no problem with me taking the garbage away when the task is done, but then call back up asking for the box and the old faucet parts AFTER I've left. WTFH? I tell them if they want it, it's sitting here at the shop, come get it. 99% of the time they don't come and get it...wonder why? :blink:

Customers with one way access down their steps that has so much stuff/junk in the way or one the walls that it's literally hazardous and one wrong move and you're tumbling...tools or not in tow.


I feel better now. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

OldPlumber said:


> It's worse 'after' you've put all of your tools away & they give you the BTW !?!
> 
> Rex's answer is usually what I hear too.


 


I have that covered, always when I load everything up before I head to the truck to write the bill, "Is there anything else we need to look at?" 


It's a yes or no at that point, still on the clock. :thumbsup:


----------



## Associated Plum

Plumbcrazy said:


> Exactly, when do you heat 'hot water'


When it is a booster heater in a restaurant


----------



## Associated Plum

Plumberman said:


> It was on the lower end and we were going to discount the HO cause she was a first timer. .


Do I understand that since this was the first time you worked for her you discounted the bill? If so why? If she was a first time homeowner she needs to get used to paying what everone else would unless they are members of your FAN club then they would be eligialbe for a discount.


----------



## Plumberman

Associated Plum said:


> Do I understand that since this was the first time you worked for her you discounted the bill? If so why? If she was a first time homeowner she needs to get used to paying what everone else would unless they are members of your FAN club then they would be eligialbe for a discount.


I dont set the rules, because I work for a company. We do cut discounts depending on the situation, and we do knock some off the top for first time customers, bosses orders.


----------



## Wiser

Pet Peeves - silly people who post political views on Professional Plumbing Forums.


----------



## service guy

Plumbcrazy said:


> Pet Peeves - silly people who post political views on Professional Plumbing Forums.


like yourself?


----------



## Wiser

Shhhhh Carl! Please don't tell anyone. Let's keep it between us!


----------



## service guy

In a week or so, we'll be talking about something else. But lately, politics is strongly on all our minds.


----------



## muck

Other trades or plumbers taking your tools and just throwing them around.


----------



## service guy

muck said:


> Other trades or plumbers taking your tools and just throwing them around.


That has actually happened to you? I would be seriously pissed off.:2guns:


----------



## muck

Sure today i saw a hvac guy grab a torch out of one of our plumbers bag and light his cigerette. 

We had a guy that would never take his tools out of his truck. He had the biggest tool bag Ive ever seen with all "like new" tools . Used everyone elses tools because his big was to heavy to be carring it every day.


----------



## Marlin

I like when someone borrows your latter and returns it covered in paint. Or you come back to find a glob of spackle in your tool bag. Too many people have zero respect for other peoples belongings.


----------



## muck

Marlin said:


> I like when someone borrows your latter and returns it covered in paint. Or you come back to find a glob of spackle in your tool bag. Too many people have zero respect for other peoples belongings.


 I had a new dewalt hammer drill and the painters got spray all over the drill, case and my bag. People dont care:furious:


----------



## Plasticman

When your truck is parked out front of the jobsite you are working on and you are inside working and you stand up and look outside and lo and behold the framers helper is reaching into your truck side body and five finger discounting your stuff. Got his butt fired, uhh huhh. :hang:


----------



## brain freeze

unthaw,:blink:

chimley,:blink::blink:

hacks that plumb fixtures in without a p-trap, or vents:blink::blink::blink:

drunken 1st years that know everything (yep, you know everything and all the women want you:laughing

slipping and falling on a piece of frozen dog sh!t:blink:

sneaking up on what i thought was a seal on the ice, turned out to be a garbage bag.:furious:

hacks from the south (that couldn't get a job down there:laughing that think if it wasn't for them, we wouldn't be here

jack-of-all-trades, guys that tell my customers i'm wrong i am master of one:thumbsup:

Vince

one more thing; our boring, boring canadian politics:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

Homeowners who know your "on the way" but still take 10 minutes to open the door after you get there and then as soon as you start to work....."Could you please move your van? So and so has to leave"


----------



## tnoisaw

I've done most of my years plumbing in Iowa. I moved to Florida 10 months ago. I was amazed at what they pay here. I am making ten dollars less per hour but charging ten dollars more. I have 15 years experience as a service plumber and I feel I deserve to be paid better based on my experience and low call back rate.

Welcome to Florida....:thumbdown:


----------



## tnoisaw

People that tell you how to do your job. Why the heck did they call me!


----------



## TheMaster

tnoisaw said:


> i've Done Most Of My Years Plumbing In Iowa. I Moved To Florida 10 Months Ago. I Was Amazed At What They Pay Here. I Am Making Ten Dollars Less Per Hour But Charging Ten Dollars More. I Have 15 Years Experience As A Service Plumber And I Feel I Deserve To Be Paid Better Based On My Experience And Low Call Back Rate.
> 
> Welcome To Florida....:thumbdown:


 No State Income Tax Or SALes Tax On Food!!!!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TheMaster said:


> Homeowners who know your "on the way" but still take 10 minutes to open the door after you get there and then as soon as you start to work....."Could you please move your van? So and so has to leave"


Or home owners that know you made an appointment, and show up 20 minutes late, and then you make 3 other appointments with the same customer on 3 other jobs, and they are 15 to 30 minutes late on each one. And then, Low and BEHOLD!!!!!!!! You are running late ONCE, and let the same customer know, and they act like you are an incosiderate prick, that has no value of other peoples time. Yea, I would mention the customers name, but, Ill let it slide, all I will say is that she is a realtor.:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

tnoisaw said:


> I've done most of my years plumbing in Iowa. I moved to Florida 10 months ago. I was amazed at what they pay here. I am making ten dollars less per hour but charging ten dollars more. I have 15 years experience as a service plumber and I feel I deserve to be paid better based on my experience and low call back rate.
> 
> Welcome to Florida....:thumbdown:


Dude, you moved to one of the cheapest pay scale states in the world. I was a master, state certified plumbing contractor at the end of my carrer as an EMPLOYEE, and was only making 23 an hr.:yes:


----------



## TheMaster

Customers that bug you to get a job quote done quick quick and then you dont hear back for two months and they call up wanting you there in the morning because "It has to be done" Or an emergency call and you get there and find out its been leaking for two weeks .....but it just got worse!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TheMaster said:


> Customers that bug you to get a job quote done quick quick and then you dont hear back for two months and they call up wanting you there in the morning because "It has to be done" Or an emergency call and you get there and find out its been leaking for two weeks .....but it just got worse!


Yea, I know that call, it comes in on a friday, at 4 pm.:no:


----------



## leak1

gc comes in at 3:00 and says rough-in has to be done today, drywallers are starting in morn., so we work over 3 or 4 hrs. to get rough done and drywallers dont show up for 3 days!


----------



## ILPlumber

Here's my latest:

I turn in submittals 5 weeks ago. Wait wait wait. got them back yesterday. Ordered all the material today. GC says he needs that elevator sump pit installed today. Ha! I just ordered it. 1 week lead time. 

GC - "Why weren't you ready?"

Me - "Why didn't you get me my submittals?"


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Plumberman said:


> Working a 12hr shutdown into the wee hours of the morning. Get home and shower, just getting comfortable in the bed. And the office calls needing you to go run the camera on a sewer or drive equipment cause you are the only one trained too.....


been there and done that. way too many times.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

helpers that have to have a cordless drill to take screws out of a faucet or waste and overflow when there is a screw driver in the tool bucket.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

getting a call at 3 in the a.m. to go unstop a sewer when we have a service dept on call to handle that. why are you calling me??? they don't know what they are doing. wtf get rid of them and hire someone who does and let me sleep.


----------



## leak1

when ho says this water htr. is only a couple years old and its leaking, and i pull the slip and its 10 yrs. old ! how stupid do they think we are?


----------



## nhmaster3015

I have no pet peeves in my world everybody and everything is perfect just PERFECT


----------



## TheMaster

I just love it when you install a customer provided toilet,bathtub,etc,etc and they ask you to haul off the old fixtures/appliance..........when I say "NO" or it will be a "charge" They claim they have no way of hauling it away.......Well how the hell did you get the new one here???? Call them and see how much they will charge you to come back and get the old one!!!! That piss's me off!!!!!! Cut me out and then expect me to be your trash man FOR FREE USUALLY!!!!!! and and I hate it when I get fuel for my van and the freakin receipt will not print at the pump and then I have to go inside and wait in line to get a receipt for the gas and the fat girl behind the counter doesn't know the pump numbers and the pumps aren't marked with a number outside...........OHHHH I almost forgot.....And when I get carded for a pack of marlboros and I'm almost 40 years old and I left my id in the van and its 100 degrees outside after working 10 hrs and I hafta cuss the cashier out. i hate that.


----------



## UnclogNH

Mine is when the phone won't ring and the bill's still come in.
Or bustin my butt working to pay bills and seeing welfare people with full shopping carts. I have have to pick between bread or milk. Now they get free cell phones.:furious:


----------



## nhmaster3015

Funny how that works ain't it?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

How bought an intro waynewright34?


----------



## Airgap

Right now my biggest pet peeve is not being able to think of one when I need to....:blink:


----------



## Bollinger plumber

waynewright34 said:


> Bosses who expect you to work a regualar work week and then be available at all hours of the day/night 365 days a year. Cant seem to understand having kids and outside of work obligations ect. On top of all of that, a boss who expects the world and never seems to be around on pay day. If pay day is Thursday then pay on thrusday not the following monday....


my ex-boss thought a work day was 24 hrs 7 days a week.


----------



## pauliplumber

My #1 pet peeve is product defects !!!!.  Nothing is more aggrivating to me when I take my time with every connection, It was a difficult job, everything looks pretty, it's late in the day and I should be done just in time to do whatever it was I wanted to do that day after work. I go to test everything and the FN faucet, or toilet, or waterheater etc. has some sort of factory defect.:furious:


----------



## Phat Cat

Receiving a call from a plumber who does side work wanting to know if we would like to buy solder at a discount left over from a job!

Hmmm - and you are currently employed? Why not offer it to your employer? That shut him up.

No thanks - not going to be a part of your theft.:no:


----------



## TheMaster

cleaning off old caulk and also installing shower doors. When a cashier puts the paper money in your hand first and then the coins and the coins fall all over the place. I want the coins in my hand 1st. OH and when a waitress starts to take your order and then starts talking to somebody else while your in the middle of your order. Thats an automatic 50% tip deduction. Right off the bat.


----------



## ILPlumber

ILPlumber's pet peeve of the day : Property taxes

Maybe I COULD live in a trailer


----------



## leak1

down by the river!


----------



## TheMaster

ILPlumber said:


> ILPlumber's pet peeve of the day : Property taxes
> 
> Maybe I COULD live in a trailer


 Just wait until I get the pic of this guys setup down here in alabama. its a camper on stilts next to a creek with a rebel flag flying.:thumbup: It gets worse than trailers down here for sure:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

ILPlumber said:


> ILPlumber's pet peeve of the day : Property taxes
> 
> Maybe I COULD live in a trailer


Property Taxes good God NH is ranked #2 in U.S #1 is New Jersey.
We make less in NH then people in New Jersey so Our Property tax sting a little more.


----------



## ILPlumber

Mine made it to 5 figures this year:furious:


----------



## UnclogNH

ILPlumber said:


> Mine made it to 5 figures this year:furious:


I'm pushing $4200 home is worth just under 100k :furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

UnclogNH said:


> I'm pushing $4200 home is worth just under 100k :furious:


Damn, thats high. Ill have to find out what ours are. are house is worth $167k.


----------



## UnclogNH

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Damn, thats high. Ill have to find out what ours are. are house is worth $167k.


 I need to take pictures of or main street and post them see what beautiful town I pay High Taxes for. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: It's real bad


----------



## ILPlumber

NH your taxes are very high. A trailer gets taxed $275 per year here:thumbup:

If we were getting more bang for our buck I wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## Protech

$1600 tax, 120k house


----------



## user823

I own two properties free and clear. One in town on two lots, two story victorian type 4 bedroom and two garages. Minnesota has a homestead law if you live in the house you get reduced taxes and have it homesteaded. I pay $380.00 a year. 
My second place is a 1100 sq. ft. rambler on 20 acres and two car garage and still work in progress, I have that one classified as seasonal, pay about 450 a year on that one. Since I don't have any house payments thanks to living in Ca. and selling out near the peak and then moving home to Mn. I only pay about 60 bucks a month in taxes for both places. :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH

ILPlumber said:


> NH your taxes are very high. A trailer gets taxed $275 per year here:thumbup:
> 
> If we were getting more bang for our buck I wouldn't feel so bad.


:laughing: Add my $4200 property tax plus $450 sewer bill. Quartly water bill $180 $720 per year bucks Highest in state. Home heating oil about $3,500 
Total $8,870 :laughing: Per year
all this and this does not include my morgage. Live Free Or Die :hang:


----------



## Phat Cat

Maybe I should have joined the circus! This settling down is getting expensive :laughing:.


----------



## UnclogNH

PlumbCrazy said:


> Maybe I should have joined the circus! This settling down is getting expensive :laughing:.


 Did you say circus? come to one of our town meetings :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## tnoisaw

ILPlumber said:


> Mine made it to 5 figures this year:furious:


 Geez! What does Olney have now that it didn't have when I lived there? It's not like it's a big city with big city stuff to do. You got a lake, movies and, and white squirels to chase.


----------



## Proud Plumber

:furiouset Peeves- Bankruptcy- the General contractors new and exciting way to manage payables.:furious:


----------



## Protech

I get a few calls a week from property managers wanted me to go out on a call and asking for my fax # so they can send over a billing address. I reply "C.O.D." I don't work for GC's for the same reason.


----------



## UnclogNH

Protech said:


> I get a few calls a week from property managers wanted me to go out on a call and asking for my fax # so they can send over a billing address. I reply "C.O.D." I don't work for GC's for the same reason.


GC's I never go out of my way to help or work for they never pay. If they do you have to hound them and get paid 6 months later. GC" C.O.D or no service.


----------



## retired rooter

here is one I havent read yet homie calls says sink or tub or whatever is stopped up wants phone price insists job will only take a FEW minutes to do I usually say keep shopping let your fingers do your walking


----------



## Phat Cat

How about this one - get a call at 7:00 p.m. - can I still get someone to come out and do a job for me?

Sure, what seems to be the problem? 

Him - I need a valve replaced on my side of the water meter.

Thinking his gate valve has dropped I ask So, your water is off?

Him - No, I just want it replaced. How much is it going to cost?

At this point, I'm aggravated so I give it to the boss man to get all the pertinent info. Boss man quotes $150.00.  Now i'm really aggravated since that's about what it costs during working hours.

Him - well another guy said he would do it for $125.

Boss man - Well you better hire him then before he changes his mind.

PET PEEVE - Price shoppers after business hours!


----------



## UnclogNH

Price shoppers are a pain in the azz.
Or after 10 minutes on the phone. Thats a bit much I'll have my plumber friend come over :furious:


----------



## Phat Cat

I have a lot of self-control, BUT, one of these days I am really going to go off on a price shopper. I will have built up so much over the years, they won't know what hit them.

I'm a bit jealous of a few of you who have felt the satisfaction of blasting a customer who deserved it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

GC's that say they are waiting on their next draw to pay you for the trip you made last and spent all the money on the first draw on god knows what. Is there really anything more useless in this business than a GC. Sorry, going over unpaid balances and im not in a good mood right now.


----------



## ILPlumber

i have a new one today.

We wrecked all plumbing pipe out of a 3 story building for replacement. I had apprentices carrying it out. GC says "hey you can use the crane if ya want. It's just sitting there" I think OK that will save me a ton of time.

I got a bill in the mail today for crane time:furious:


----------



## Ron

ILPlumber said:


> i have a new one today.
> 
> We wrecked all plumbing pipe out of a 3 story building for replacement. I had apprentices carrying it out. GC says "hey you can use the crane if ya want. It's just sitting there" I think OK that will save me a ton of time.
> 
> I got a bill in the mail today for crane time:furious:


Can't hold up in court, was there a written rental contract, lease or anything like that, tell them to kiss your know what.


----------



## Phat Cat

ILPlumber said:


> i have a new one today.
> 
> We wrecked all plumbing pipe out of a 3 story building for replacement. I had apprentices carrying it out. GC says "hey you can use the crane if ya want. It's just sitting there" I think OK that will save me a ton of time.
> 
> I got a bill in the mail today for crane time:furious:


That is so not right.


----------



## ILPlumber

I will pay it. Unfortunately, I am not in a position to alienate any possible employer. It will get made up. 3 fold......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Ron The Plumber said:


> Can't hold up in court, was there a written rental contract, lease or anything like that, tell them to kiss your know what.


They will just subtract from his final draw, or retainage. Thats how them bastard work man, im telling ya.


----------



## TheMaster

kitchen sink clips. nuff said


----------



## Proud Plumber

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> GC's that say they are waiting on their next draw to pay you for the trip you made last and spent all the money on the first draw on god knows what. Is there really anything more useless in this business than a GC. Sorry, going over unpaid balances and im not in a good mood right now.


*GC = god complex*


----------



## SewerRatz

I had a GC take out of the final pay on a job I did for tile work. We where replacing these homemade showers in an office building with one piece shower stalls. I explained to him and the building owner I need to be able to get these units in so there needs to be at least 37" clearance. 

When the units got delivered, I went into the bathrooms and to my shock the tile guy did the outside wall in the little corridor where the two showers need to go in at. The space between the tiled wall and the frame out for the showers measured 35.75 inches.. I called the GC, he told me remove what I needed to so I can get them in. Once the tiles where out I had 36.7 inches of clearance, a very snug fit but I got them in and secured in place.

A week later he hands me a check that was $1700 less than what the contract was for. He said the property owner did not feel they should have to pay to have the tile work done again because I couldn't measure properly.


----------



## Ron

SewerRatz said:


> A week later he hands me a check that was $1700 less than what the contract was for. He said the property owner did not feel they should have to pay to have the tile work done again because I couldn't measure properly.


And your going to let him get away with this?


----------



## SewerRatz

Ron The Plumber said:


> And your going to let him get away with this?


Well I made out on the job. The supply house quoted me the wrong price on the stalls, so I ended up charging over 2k too much for them all. I was going to correct my pricing till he pulled that on me. So in all reality I came out 300 bucks ahead in the game.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

short pattern double sanitary tees on waste lines. I hate them, when you go to rod out and your snake just keeps going from one side to the other instead of down the pipes. double y's are better but have had a few problems with them too.


----------



## TheMaster

al said:


> short pattern double sanitary tees on waste lines. I hate them, when you go to rod out and your snake just keeps going from one side to the other instead of down the pipes. double y's are better but have had a few problems with them too.


 I call them sant. cross and i agree....what about sant tee's on their back????I hate those too.


----------



## tnoisaw

ILPlumber said:


> People who say "hot water heater". Just bugs me


We get on our dispacher for that all the time and she never learns.


----------



## ProcessHeavy

Residential plumbing.


----------



## para1

People who talk s#*t. If you don't know what to do , not sure how to do it..............................*Ask!*


----------



## tooslow

*pet peeves*

Mine is the idiot that sold some engineer on 4-band Husky couplings and not telling the foundry about it and having them remove the coupling stop dimple and having me grind them off along with all the other imperfections. 

I know union plumbers love cast iron, I used to be union and know their mindset to a tee, cast iron may have its place in multi story applications for noise and all but it is still junk and can not compare to ABS or PVC.


----------



## ILPlumber

tooslow said:


> Mine is the idiot that sold some engineer on 4-band Husky couplings and not telling the foundry about it and having them remove the coupling stop dimple and having me grind them off along with all the other imperfections.
> 
> I know union plumbers love cast iron, I used to be union and know their mindset to a tee, cast iron may have its place in multi story applications for noise and all but it is still junk and can not compare to ABS or PVC.


I know your mindset to a long sweep tee


----------



## Bollinger plumber

people who put bricks, rocks engineblocks in thier toilet tank to reduce the water in the tank and then call you and complain thier toilet is not flushing right. Then refuse to believe you when you tell them the water level in the tank is adjustable and they don't need that brick in there or that the reason thier toilet is not flushing is because there is not enough water going in the bowl.


----------



## para1

looking for something you know was right there a minute ago. You go get another one and the original magically appears


----------



## Proud Plumber

When a homeowner says, "Is that the best you can do?" when you give them a fair price for services....

I want to break out the sarcasm and say. no I just said that price you would ask me that question Mrs Jones. 

Ive have always wanted to say this one to a homeowner... Mrs Jones if I knock 50% off of my price can I please please please stick my hands in your Sh**. Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## service guy

Proud Plumber said:


> When a homeowner says, "Is that the best you can do?"


I had a lady realtor say that to me after I was done with the job. Unknown to her, her husband had already authorized the price upfront.
I told her, _"Well, no, I could always make it higher! Just kidding, your husband already authorized the work and I am done, and yes, this is the best price I can do."_:furious:

_"Is that the best you can do?"_ or _"Do you give senior discounts?"_ I hear that a few times a year, it is irritating, but I just nod now and say, _"I give everyone the best price I can. If I gave discounts, I would be bankrupt." _It works too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Christina

*But mommy... I don't wanna go*

'Clerical' part of my job...

*When told to go to one job on Wednesday- I get the reply of...*
*"But he said we could go over there on Thursday or Friday  "*

*Thursday and Friday are packed... You're going there today!
*Do you know what else is going to come in on Thursday or Friday?
*Do you have something else that can make me money?
*Did he not say 'whenever is convenient for you guys?
*Should I call and tell him- nevermind the plumber don't want to go to your house today?
*I'll give him your number and you can tell him today is not good- you want to go there on Thursday or Friday.
*Really, cause payday is on Friday and I have other things planned- like being in the office to do payroll!

Just go to the job and smile... and we will all get along. :thumbup:


----------



## user823

para1 said:


> looking for something you know was right there a minute ago. You go get another one and the original magically appears


Digging through my 3/4" copper fitting bin the other day right in the middle of a job, looking for two 3/4" m. adapters. (never seem to have enough of those)
Found one, dug around FOREVER looking for a second one, really didn't want to run to the store. Found a second one after looking for what seemed like days. Ok, so I go in and work for a while, go back out for something else and happened to look over at the 3/4" fitting bin and there's a third one laying right on top of the pile. WTF???????:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

Plastic basket strainers, plastic shower strainers. Not crazy about plastic pop-ups either but those I can live with.


----------



## ESPinc

Tile guys who can't cut the tile right around a tub/shwr valve, especially the grohe ones. Also I really frown when they use the toilet to dump their excess grout and clean their sponge and tools:furious:


----------



## Double-A

Homes on hills. Especially with no ally access or an ally that that you can't get anything but a Mo-ped down. I hate stairs and going back and forth.

Working with others that are unorganized or can't think ahead. Drives me nuts. If you know you need fittings, get fittings before hand. If you know you need closet bolts, get them.


----------



## 1703

para1 said:


> looking for something you know was right there a minute ago. You go get another one and the original magically appears


Along those same lines--

Going out to the truck to get something and standing there, with the doors open and a blank look on your face, trying to remember what it was you went to the truck for.


----------



## Protech

Lay off the green stuff and that won't happen so often :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber

ESPinc said:


> Also I really frown when they use the toilet to dump their excess grout and clean their sponge and tools:furious:


And then... having to chisel a fair sized sample on the nasty grout build up out of the over used and underflushed toilet to prove to the idiot project super, it wasn't your fault ,and that is why he is going to pay the big fat bill. (Looked like peanut brittle):furious:


----------



## UnclogNH

At this second. auto repair shop owners :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

Protech said:


> Lay off the green stuff and that won't happen so often :laughing:


 No idea what your talking about...


----------



## para1

*****************:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:****************


----------



## pauliplumber

When I go to replace a water heater and notice none of the exhaust piping was screwed together. If the piping ever came apart, someone could go to sleep and never wake up......:no:


----------



## Regulator

*Pet Peve*

Know nothing young whelps with attitude that read something in a book and are suddenly an authority on the subject.


----------



## nipthedog

Regulator said:


> Know nothing young whelps with attitude that read something in a book and are suddenly an authority on the subject.


 Anyone come to mind Regulator?


----------



## pauliplumber

Brass PLATED closet bolts. Spend the extra 1.50 and get the brass ones already.:bangin:


----------



## nipthedog

One of my peeves, backflow assembly testers who submit test reports and fill out the following line on the form like this (btw, this question wants to know what the backflow preventer is protecting):

*Premises Isolation or Fixture Type: Unknown*

For you non-tester types, while testing a backflow preventer, the water flow has to be shut off to the fixture or premises the backflow preventer is protecting. So my questions to you bone-headed testers is this: How on Gods green earth can you test a backflow preventer if you don't even know what it is protecting? And if you don't know what it is protecting or can't identify the fixture, ask for help. Oh, and don't forget to notify the owner that you are turning the water supply back on. Thats assuming you remember to even do that much.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

pauliplumber said:


> Brass PLATED closet bolts. Spend the extra 1.50 and get the brass ones already.:bangin:


PLASTIC CLOSET BOLTS!!!!!! 

I can not begin to believe that there is even such a thing made!:furious:

Our trade is going to hell in a handbasket. 

and fast.


----------



## Master Mark

*whirlpool water heaters*

whirlpool gas water heaters......

who ever designed them should be 
taken out and shot, 

 no ........on second thought they
 should have their nuts cut off first...

and then shot


----------



## Plasticman

wireless computers that don't freeking work... doesn't Dell rhyme with a football coach's name?


----------



## RealLivePlumber

A*hole general contractors who pay 2 weeks late, then hold back 25% of the $20,000.00 job untill "final inspection". Son of a b----. Motherf---

My job is done. Put up your last piece of god damn baseboard and give me my money!!!!!! you no good scumbag


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Useless people that you know are just starting the thought process by pulling information from you on the phone. :furious:


----------



## Regulator

nipthedog said:


> Anyone come to mind Regulator?


Oh yeah. :laughing: But I won't get into it.


----------



## Christina

*Use Of The Customers Restroom!*

Newbies that think it is OK to use the customers restroom... even if they are not home... that SMOOTH :furious: ME!


----------



## Protech

What's wrong with using their rest room?


----------



## SlickRick

Christina said:


> Newbies that think it is OK to use the customers restroom... even if they are not home... that SMOOTH :furious: ME!


Mechanic has to test drive don't they?

What's a IMO? Never mind, kids explained it. I agree, It won't happen on my watch.


----------



## Christina

IMO it is rude... don't like it and find it unexceptable. When you run service work, you know where you are going and can generally make an educated guess at how long you are going to be there. Taken a dump at Mrs. Lynam's house... no! We can stop before we get there or you can hold it... just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Protech

Well, I like to deflower the toilets I install thank you very much.


----------



## Christina

Excuse the terminologies I am about to use...
_There is a big difference between (in man language) floppin it out and relieving yourself of bodily fluid vs. hoppin a plop and loosing a few POUNDS!!_


----------



## SlickRick

Christina said:


> Excuse the terminologies I am about to use...
> _There is a big difference between (in man language) floppin it out and relieving yourself of bodily fluid vs. hoppin a plop and loosing a few POUNDS!!_


 

Dang Girl  I'm Just sayin'


----------



## Christina

slickrick said:


> Dang Girl  I'm Just sayin'


OK, I will admit, if I were male and it was easier to "take care of that part of my business" it might be a little different on draining the body of bodily fluid. But that was not what I was speaking in reference to... I'M JUST SAYIN'!


----------



## Turd Burglar

My opinion on this subject is obvious, I hope. I'm the Turd Burglar, and since my job is making turds disappear down the toilet drain for all people of my land, I find that is it is my GOD-GIVEN RIGHT to MAKE TURDS in ANY toilet that I am working on as a licensed plumbing turd burglar.:yes: If I clog it up, or whatever, I will gladly fix that toilet free of charge! I am working on the plumbing in someone's home, the plumbing is temporarily in my control!:rockon:


----------



## Bill

Especially when installing a new toilet, its only proper to check out the flush rate of the toilet to make sure it meets specs:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

There have been times when I hurried setting a WC because I had to shiot. I'm just sayin.. IT happens


----------



## Bill

ILPlumber said:


> There have been times when I hurried setting a WC because I had to shiot. I'm just sayin.. IT happens


After 40, dont trust a fart!


----------



## Christina

Bill said:


> After 40, dont trust a fart!


:laughing: PLUMBER LAUGHS...
:blink: PLUMBER FEELS ONCOMING FART...
:whistling2LUMBER FIXES COMMODE...
 PLUMBER CHECKS WORKING ABILITY OF COMMODE...
:no: NO MORE SUPRISE FARTS...

OK, I CAN SEE YOUR POINT BILL... BUT I STILL SAY. TAKING A DUMP IN THE CUSTOMERS HOUSE IS A BIG NO-NO! IN MY OPPINION.


----------



## Bill

I try not to dump in the HO toilet, but when nature calls..............


----------



## Herk

Here's two related peeves: 
sirens on the radio while I'm driving;
telephone ringing on the television at home.


----------



## Phat Cat

Unannounced salespeople who come into the office and attempt to sit right down while I am working. :furious:

Yeah, I came in today in the hopes you would grace me with your presence. AFLAC - get the eff out!


----------



## pauliplumber

:laughing: Have your coffee yet PC ?


----------



## 22rifle

PlumbCrazy said:


> Unannounced salespeople who come into the office and attempt to sit right down while I am working. :furious:
> 
> Yeah, I came in today in the hopes you would grace me with your presence. AFLAC - get the eff out!


Couple of ladies with AFLAC came in recently, Both were dressed in loose, low cut blouses. Both were "very friendly". Both made it a point to lean over my desk to show me stuff. I told them I didn't have time for them; that they needed to leave.

I wonder how many of the decisions to buy from these two ladies were dicktated by the little head.


----------



## Plasticman

Funny isn't it how the word dick-tated was followed at the end of that sentence by the word head. Just saying. :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle

Plasticman said:


> Funny isn't it how the word dick-tated was followed at the end of that sentence by the word head. Just saying. :laughing:


Ah, that spelling wasn't an accident... Just saying... -grin


----------



## spudwrench

Wow, I'm selling my tools and starting a plumbers only anger management company! All first timers get a discount! Be happy,it's Friday!


----------



## Phat Cat

pauliplumber said:


> :laughing: Have your coffee yet PC ?


Forgot about that one. Today we had the yellow pages guy in - new rep. Couldn't stand him - he wouldn't wheel and deal. Sent him packing, hope he calls me back. I want the ad - just don't want to pay his rate!

I'm hoping he's bluffing, if I call him back, then I am at a real disadvantage in negotiating.

Should have had a drink with my coffee, I might have been nicer. :yes:


----------



## Protech

I hear ya plumb. I'm in the exact same boat right now. Care to trade strategy in the lounge?



PlumbCrazy said:


> Forgot about that one. Today we had the yellow pages guy in - new rep. Couldn't stand him - he wouldn't wheel and deal. Sent him packing, hope he calls me back. I want the ad - just don't want to pay his rate!
> 
> I'm hoping he's bluffing, if I call him back, then I am at a real disadvantage in negotiating.
> 
> Should have had a drink with my coffee, I might have been nicer. :yes:


----------



## Turd Burglar

I wish I dropped my YP ads! They are not working this year very well, but the bills are the same. Thats the part I hate, wether you get 1000 calls or ZERO, the bill still is the same! :furious:


----------



## Phat Cat

Protech said:


> I hear ya plumb. I'm in the exact same boat right now. Care to trade strategy in the lounge?


Yep! See you there.


----------



## Shadow Sabre

Venders, lazy people and half a$$ work.
Oh ya, and people who use PVC instead of CPVC on drinking water lines. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Regulator

Certified backflow testers that think having their test kit accuracy verified annually is a scam.


----------



## futz

Drywallers too useless and lazy to pull the thermostat wires out from behind the drywall when they're installing. I come along on final and have to dig/pull them out. I have no choice. Then when I screw the thermostat to the wall all the screws on that stud pop. Really impresses the GC.


----------



## Bayside500

helpers that don't hold the pipe steady and try and twist it off before it is done being cut !


----------



## SlickRick

Helpers that move a solder joint before it is cool... Even if their arm is on fire...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Get in one of my trucks with the gas light on, and they passed about 20 gas stations on the way to my place.


----------



## pauliplumber

Disposals with a plastic mounting bracket. It's heavey, it vibrates, it needs to be metal.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

my personal favorite... the helper that you've showed it to a thousand times, you've walk him through it a thousand times, but he still doesn't feel comfortable doing the job... dude, you're helpless.


----------



## Christina

Employees that call in sick at 7:55 AM!!

Employees that them or their one child is sick atleast one day a week!!

Employees that answer text messages when they are suppose to be watching a cable on a sewer machine.


----------



## user2091

ILPlumber said:


> OK. I'll start. Here's one of mine. Guys take break at 9:30. We all stand around and visit. Time to go back to work at 9:45 rolls around. Some moron always says I'll be right there I gotta pee. You just had 15 minutes to do whatever on your time. You pee on your time , not mine. Sounds a little harsh but, I get sooo tired of babysitting grown men. Then I'm the A$$hole.


said like a true contractor.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Helpers that think thier cell phones are the most important tool on the job and they drop everything they are doing to answer it. You work for me you leave your cell phone at home or use it on your breaks. also if the company does not have a policy about cell phones at least have an appropiate ring tone. I was talking to a pastor of a church one time and my helpers cell went off. it said "answer the your phone m-----f-----" talk about embarassing. One more thing, I will allow Cell phone use for an emergency but your girlfriend starting her cycle and needs tampons and she wants you to bring them to her right away is not an emergency.


----------



## Christina

Bollinger plumber said:


> Helpers that think thier cell phones are the most important tool on the job and they drop everything they are doing to answer it. You work for me you leave your cell phone at home or use it on your breaks. also if the company does not have a policy about cell phones at least have an appropiate ring tone. I was talking to a pastor of a church one time and my helpers cell went off. it said "answer the your phone m-----f-----" talk about embarassing. One more thing, I will allow Cell phone use for an emergency but your girlfriend starting her cycle and needs tampons and she wants you to bring them to her right away is not an emergency.


 *IT'S NOT? :laughing:*


----------



## bigdaddyrob

ILPlumber said:


> OK. I'll start. Here's one of mine. Guys take break at 9:30. We all stand around and visit. Time to go back to work at 9:45 rolls around. Some moron always says I'll be right there I gotta pee. You just had 15 minutes to do whatever on your time. You pee on your time , not mine. Sounds a little harsh but, I get sooo tired of babysitting grown men. Then I'm the A$$hole.



I thought I would hate piece rate in the NRC market. But it stopped all those problems really quick. Something to be said for getting paid for what you get done & being held 100% accountable for your own work. I'm not saying it's perfect but it does draw a line in the sand between ppl who are working and who arn't


----------



## 422 plumber

bigdaddyplumber said:


> said like a true contractor.


Without union contractors there aren't union plumbers, remember that.


----------



## user2091

jjbex said:


> Without union contractors there aren't union plumbers, remember that.


i fully agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

People dissing our military personnel who are busting their ass getting shot at daily to protect us, when the poor guy has a question to ask.


----------



## SlickRick

People that have no respect for the men and women that fight for our country and have to exist without the basics, running water, a clean place to take care of the necessities of being a human being. a place that would make most people cry for their mothers. I can't believe some people.....


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Christina said:


> *IT'S NOT? :laughing:*


 Let me rephrase that.:whistling2:
Its not a life threatening or medical emergency.


----------



## pauliplumber

house plumber said:


> People dissing our military personnel who are busting their ass getting shot at daily to protect us, when the poor guy has a question to ask.


 Someone actually dissed him? If so that's really lame....


----------



## SlickRick

pauliplumber said:


> Someone actually dissed him? If so that's really lame....


Moderators took care of it.. My thanks to them..


----------



## Regulator

Micromanaging engineers.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

here's one that I just LOVE too... the boss that hasn't been in the field in a few years, he's a desk driver by now, but he still knows everything about everything, and according to him, you STILL don't know what you're doing. Even if he has no clue about code changes, new products, etc...


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Thats why he's the boss.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> here's one that I just LOVE too... the boss that hasn't been in the field in a few years, he's a desk driver by now, but he still knows everything about everything, and according to him, you STILL don't know what you're doing. Even if he has no clue about code changes, new products, etc...


 How about a boss thats never been in the field and the only reason he is your boss is because he his friends with the owner of the company. And yet he still knows more than you.


----------



## plumbwright

futz said:


> Drywallers too useless and lazy to pull the thermostat wires out from behind the drywall when they're installing. I come along on final and have to dig/pull them out. I have no choice. Then when I screw the thermostat to the wall all the screws on that stud pop. Really impresses the GC.


I install electric boxes for my thermostats for that very reason.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Roll up to the job, and I'm out of the truck, tools in hand, halfway to the front door. The helper hasn't even gotten out of the truck yet. 

He's in there stretching, yawning, sipping his coffee.......................


----------



## bigdaddyrob

RealLivePlumber said:


> Roll up to the job, and I'm out of the truck, tools in hand, halfway to the front door. The helper hasn't even gotten out of the truck yet.
> 
> He's in there stretching, yawning, sipping his coffee.......................


In his defense, do you know hard it is keeping that seat warm? And he is still worn out from trying to find the head light fluid in the van! 

I never got how frustrating that was until I was given a helper..then I gave him back. And after about 3 I realized they were sending them to me to try and break, lol poor kids


----------



## Bollinger plumber

when they give you a helper that no one else wants and they give you a bunch of crap because you are being too hard on him.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

Bollinger plumber said:


> when they give you a helper that no one else wants and they give you a bunch of crap because you are being too hard on him.


 
or they give you that helper because you're the "nice guy" in the shop, and since 39 other plumbers couldn't teach him his elbow from his  you are now the one that's going to have a breakthrough moment with him...


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

oh, and here's my BIGGEST one: the architecht that designs a building with 12" TGI trusses that have to be drilled at certain specs. They come pre-manufactured holes for the HVAC guy ONLY, and the plumber and the electrician have to FIGHT for what little space is left in the damn subfloor.


----------



## retired rooter

HO who has big mean looking dog tells me "dont worry dog wont bite"


----------



## stillaround

Walking into Home Depot and having someone ask if I want a free $20 cash card to let someone come out and talk about the quality of my water.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Know it all's.


----------



## Christina

Men that ask me "Are you the plumber?"

NOPE! I drive a plumbing truck and where a plumbing shirt but I am the T.V. Repair woman!!

I get a good laugh out of it by now...


----------



## longplumb

The employee that calls in sick, but about lunch time his truck is sitting at the local bar!!
HO that supplies their own fixtures but expects us to warrant them


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Distance I give to others and they take more than alotted.


----------



## Regulator

*Spineless corporate yes men.*


----------



## Airgap

Frequently visiting non posting forum lurkers


----------



## Christina

Airgap said:


> Frequently visiting non posting forum lurkers


 :glare: I am not lurking, I am studying.


----------



## Regulator

*Cheaters, opportunistic ladder climbers who lack morale fortitude and those who think "half measures" are good enough. 
*


----------



## Redwood

I've got a couple...

*Management lackeys that do nothing except spew Gung Ho propaganda without a clue of the real world...

Umm Buddy.... I'm asking you for a hand here...

I really don't need a pep talk from you and nothing else....

Can you get off your dead ass and do something?


*Working with people that have inappropriate ring tones real loud on their phone in a customers house...

Makes me feel like stomping the phone to death.


----------



## ILPlumber

People who paint an entire nationality of folks with a broad brush. Thus making me remove posts.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

When I leave a faucet open to drain/fill a water heater. Damn Ho's ALWAYS gotta close it, especially when it is dripping, or sputtering air during the refill. 4 times up the steps today!! (housekeeper, kid, lady of the house, other kid) 

Leave the faucet alone. The plumber is in the house. He knows it's open. He wants it open. 

Thank you.


----------



## 422 plumber

Bean counters at the plants I do work in.


----------



## JGrif

Cal said:


> As A customer is writing a check ,,,, " Oh , can I show you ONE more thing " .
> 
> WTF ,,, you knew it the whole time ,,,you just want something for free !!
> 
> A-HOLE
> 
> Cal


I hate that


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Pet peeve non plumbing related.
Trying to watch a movie on t v especially a foreign film with sub titles and the channel you are are trying to watch like sy fy or usa keep putting up their damn logos or promoting upcoming events and you can't read the sub titles or half the screen is blocked out.:furious::furious:


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> OHHHH I almost forgot.....And when I get carded for a pack of marlboros and I'm almost 40 years old and I left my id in the van and its 100 degrees outside after working 10 hrs and *I hafta cuss the cashier out.* i hate that.


You'd cuss out a cashier because you got carded? You should expect to be carded, it's their job to check. Crapping on people who obey their bosses rules is hypocritical.


----------



## rex

Colgar said:


> Along those same lines--
> 
> Going out to the truck to get something and standing there, with the doors open and a blank look on your face, trying to remember what it was you went to the truck for.


 

i do that all the time most of the time i forget what i need grab something else get back and then rember what i needed


----------



## pauliplumber

People that think because they are talking in their cell phone, this gives them the right to drive like an FN idiot.:furious:

People that think that because their vehicle didn't come with an ashtray, this gives them the right to throw their cigarette butts wherever they please.


----------



## ILPlumber

People who complain and don't DO anything about it.


----------



## 422 plumber

People who complain about complainers.:jester:


----------



## ILPlumber

People who complain about people who complain about complainers.:laughing:

I got all night baby!:thumbup:


----------



## user4

Thieves and liars.


----------



## Miguel

People who think that "The water will be off for 20 minutes. Please *DO NOT* touch any faucets!" means to check every faucet every 15 seconds to see if the water's on yet_._
_So help me I'll install a sharkbite in your building if you do that again!!!_ :furious:

_Edit: and thieves and liars... the complainers can rot in hell._


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Thieves and liars.


 
Amen. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

People who call *valves values.*


----------



## Bill

People who complain about people who complain about people who complain about complainers who is complaining about the complainer complaining the complainer is complaining..........................

Oh eck! My head hurts now:blink:


----------



## longplumb

People who call water heaters, hot water heaters. The damn water isn't hot when it goes in!!!


----------



## Redwood

Plumbers who complain about people calling water heaters, "Hot Water Heaters.":laughing:

Freakin Get Over It!:whistling2:


----------



## Bill

Redwood said:


> Plumbers who complain about people calling water heaters, "Hot Water Heaters.":laughing:
> 
> Freakin Get Over It!:whistling2:


People who park in a driveway, and drive on a parkway!


----------



## robthaplumber

you're in a tight spot either in a crawlspace or 20 ft. in the air on a ladder and your helper Bi#@h is no where to be found when you need a fitting or material.


----------



## futz

This one really enrages me:

I get to the job with a huge load of material and tools that need to be packed in. The driveway and all close street parking is plugged with idiot helper's and owner's cars.:furious:

The tradesman's vans with tools and material are forced to park on the other side of the busy street (sometimes further away). All these idiots watch us march all this heavy crap across the street and into the job - dozens and dozens of trips, risking our lives on some streets - never offer to move their stupid frickin cars up the street. :furious::furious::furious::furious:

Retard helpers and owners! Park cars and non-work pickups *away* from the jobsite!!! Close parking is for work vehicles only.


----------



## TheMaster

When your doing a service call and they have a dog or dogs that will not shut up and bark constantly and the homeowner TELLS THE DOG TO SHUT UP OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU WANT TO TO THEM ALL TO STFU.


----------



## Protech

On calls like that, I wish I was hourly.



TheMaster said:


> When your doing a service call and they have a dog or dogs that will not shut up and bark constantly and the homeowner TELLS THE DOG TO SHUT UP OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU WANT TO TO THEM ALL TO STFU.


----------



## Ron

Needing to park downtown, come across a parking spot that clearly states commercially marked vehicle only and you see someones personal car parked there, That car is not commercially marked, get the "f" out of that spot.


----------



## Redwood

TheMaster said:


> When your doing a service call and they have a dog or dogs that will not shut up and bark constantly and the homeowner TELLS THE DOG TO SHUT UP OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU WANT TO TO THEM ALL TO STFU.


I did some work recently at the city dog pound...
Yep I wore earplugs...:thumbup:


----------



## Protech

I was doing a repipe once with this little yapper dog barking it's fool head off like 2 feet from me in a dag cage for an hour. Finally I picked up a pinch if dry sand and chucked it right down his throat mid-bark. He choked on it for a few seconds and I didn't hear a peep out of him for hours :laughing:

I know, I'm going straight to hell.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

futz said:


> This one really enrages me:
> 
> I get to the job with a huge load of material and tools that need to be packed in. The driveway and all close street parking is plugged with idiot helper's and owner's cars.:furious:
> 
> The tradesman's vans with tools and material are forced to park on the other side of the busy street (sometimes further away). All these idiots watch us march all this heavy crap across the street and into the job - dozens and dozens of trips, risking our lives on some streets - never offer to move their stupid frickin cars up the street. :furious::furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Retard helpers and owners! Park cars and non-work pickups *away* from the jobsite!!! Close parking is for work vehicles only.


 I can not stand it when the freaking painter has to park in the driveway. Dude, you need a freaking brush and a roller. I need to trim out 4 full baths, a kitchen, a laundry, 3 powder rooms, a wet bar, on and on. 
GET YOUR POS VAN OUT OF THE DRIVEWAY!!!!!!

Or, worse yet, the carpenters. They are framing an addition for the last month. We are there to start the rough. You would think they would have had all of their tools in the house by now. Oh wait, they do. :furious:


----------



## pauliplumber

Protech said:


> I was doing a repipe once with this little yapper dog barking it's fool head off like 2 feet from me in a dag cage for an hour. Finally I picked up a pinch if dry sand and chucked it right down his throat mid-bark. He choked on it for a few seconds and I didn't hear a peep out of him for hours :laughing:
> 
> I know, I'm going straight to hell.


See Redwoods post:whistling2:


----------



## prontoplumbing

time to scrap the copper and not give anything to your employees 'horrible'


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

I got one... a good one... The helper that has to wash his hands every 5-10 minutes wether you're digging a ground-rough, doing service work, doing a top-out, or any other job for that matter, cuz he fears getting dirty. If you leave the shop clean and come back clean but you only wore 1 shirt you couldn't possibly have worked.


----------



## longplumb

Redwood said:


> Plumbers who complain about people calling water heaters, "Hot Water Heaters.":laughing:
> 
> Freakin Get Over It!:whistling2:


 Man! Sorry I pissed you off with that [email protected]@ I''ll try not to say that one again


----------



## express

how about the customer that calls as if he is going to use your service then starts telling what he is trying so you can diagnose it over the phone. After you tell him it doesn't pay to put any money into an 18 year old water heater. 5 days later he is still calling me in a 24" snow storm to tell me he's ready


----------



## express

people that open their refrigerator while I'm under their dishwasher and i have to smell their stinking food


----------



## para1

Drain clean outs in the drive through ( at every freekin fast food joint in the U.S.A !)


----------



## Redwood

para1 said:


> Drain clean outs in the drive through ( at every freekin fast food joint in the U.S.A !)


Isn't that where the risers should be for a grease trap?:laughing:


----------



## robthaplumber

Protech said:


> I was doing a repipe once with this little yapper dog barking it's fool head off like 2 feet from me in a dag cage for an hour. Finally I picked up a pinch if dry sand and chucked it right down his throat mid-bark. He choked on it for a few seconds and I didn't hear a peep out of him for hours :laughing:
> 
> I know, I'm going straight to hell.


 I totally understand ya protech. I had a little weenie dog yesterday that the homeowner called "vicious". This dog had satan in it. The H.O. told me the dog wouldn't bite but I still insisted that they put the dog up. They did,nt. the rat sized dog grabbed on to my pants at the top of the stairs and I shook it off right down 20 or so steps. It went and hid under a bed. The H.O. asked me what I did to their dog and I told them I shook the little varmit off my leg right down the steps. I told them they should have put the dog away while I was there because I'm in 5-7 homes a day with all kinds of animal scents on me. That was SOOOOOO fun!!:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Co workers that have to put on a tyvek suit everytime they rod a sewer or have to go into a manhole and they are no where near the sewer machine. also people that clean the outside of new copper fittings.


----------



## Christina

*Ice!!*

http://www.marlowreview.com/html/publish/news/Ice_puts_Marlow_area_in_dark.shtml

ICE!! I HATE IT!!
NO ELECTRICITY!
NO CABLE!
NO TREES LEFT IN MY YARD!
ROOF DAMAGE!
HAD 12 IN MY HOUSE AT ONE POINT!
STILL NO ELECTRICITY!
I HATE ICE!
ICE STINKS!
YUCK!
YUCK!
YUCK!
1,000's without electricity, it has been a week and two days now!
Having to borrow Stephanie's computer...

:thumbup: But I am a plumber...
I have gas heat!
I have a gas cook stove!
I have a gas water heater... or hot water heater... lol!!

Miss everyone!


----------



## Redwood

Hey Christina,
Good to hear from you!
Think of all the burst pipes you'll have to fix when this is over...
It will pay for your new standby generator...:thumbup:


----------



## Protech

ROTFLMAO :laughing: :lol: :notworthy:



robthaplumber said:


> I totally understand ya protech. I had a little weenie dog yesterday that the homeowner called "vicious". This dog had satan in it. The H.O. told me the dog wouldn't bite but I still insisted that they put the dog up. They did,nt. the rat sized dog grabbed on to my pants at the top of the stairs and I shook it off right down 20 or so steps. It went and hid under a bed. The H.O. asked me what I did to their dog and I told them I shook the little varmit off my leg right down the steps. I told them they should have put the dog away while I was there because I'm in 5-7 homes a day with all kinds of animal scents on me. That was SOOOOOO fun!!:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

Breaker panels that aren't labeled.


----------



## pauliplumber

When ya wanna leave a message on somebodys cell phone, and you hafta listen to a bunch of crap first.

"You have reached the voice mail box of too FN busy to take your call, for a callback # press 1, for a fax # press 2, to listen to more options press 3, if I'm pissin you off wasting your time press 4, otherwise leave your message at the tone"

Eh, maybe I'm just impatient:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015

And just about the time you get through all the message crap your phone drops the call. ATT no service in more places :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat

I just noticed I need new tires on my truck (that is driven back & forth to work). Me: Okay, we'll get to it. 
Employee: No, you don't understand. I mean like yesterday, I can see metal and they are gonna go any minute. :furious:


----------



## Optimus Primer

nope your not, it is annoying. verizon has visual voicemail and once you set it up you can listen to your messages without calling voicemail. plus there are to buttons one to call that number back or text them. so worth the 2 dollars a month.




pauliplumber said:


> When ya wanna leave a message on somebodys cell phone, and you hafta listen to a bunch of crap first.
> 
> "You have reached the voice mail box of too FN busy to take your call, for a callback # press 1, for a fax # press 2, to listen to more options press 3, if I'm pissin you off wasting your time press 4, otherwise leave your message at the tone"
> 
> Eh, maybe I'm just impatient:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

My pet peeve is plastic po/drain assemblies that come with piece of junk faucets. Also, faucet mfg. like Delta no longer put brass faucet nuts in box. Or the one that really ticks me off: cust. stands and watches me work without saying anything. One time a guy stood in his garage and watched me the whole time I installed a new W/H. I tried to make conversation, but he wasn't having any of it. I got so pissed I would go sit in my truck for like 10 min. at a time. Looking back, don't know how I didn't lose my cool and explode after 3 hrs. of him just watching me. :furious:


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> Or the one that really ticks me off: cust. stands and watches me work without saying anything. One time a guy stood in his garage and watched me the whole time I installed a new W/H. I tried to make conversation, but he wasn't having any of it. I got so pissed I would go sit in my truck for like 10 min. at a time. Looking back, don't know how I didn't lose my cool and explode after 3 hrs. of him just watching me. :furious:


Yea I guess that could be a bit unnerving...:laughing:

I don't mind customers hanging out and talking to me though as long as it doesn't interfere with the work and they stay out of the way. I have no secrets about the work I do and they can see and appreciate the effort and skills I demonstrate. Nothing like returning to a house at a later date and hearing the customer say, "Oh good I'm glad they sent you!" A little bit of bonding with the customer never hurts.:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

just dont have them help you lift a heater. Right Ron?


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> just dont have them help you lift a heater. Right Ron?


Never stay the heck back and flap your beak....:thumbup:


----------



## Ron

house plumber said:


> just dont have them help you lift a heater. Right Ron?


Right. I'm speechless. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber

Thiefs!

My GPS was stolen out of my truck last night. Guess I need to start locking it. It could have been alot worse, that's all they took.


----------



## Ron

pauliplumber said:


> Thiefs!
> 
> My GPS was stolen out of my truck last night. Guess I need to start locking it. It could have been alot worse, that's all they took.


They were lost, sorry, should always lock truck doors, I do.


----------



## SlickRick

pauliplumber said:


> Thiefs!
> 
> My GPS was stolen out of my truck last night. Guess I need to start locking it. It could have been alot worse, that's all they took.


I have been at a clays tournament the last 2 days. Today someone had a gun stolen from their cart. You use to not have to worry about anyone stealing anything at shooting events.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Howdja get 2 day's off? you just started.

Jeez. 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Years ago in a younger day i just happened to ride...

I was on a spring opener run and lets just say a good many of the riders on this run were wearing colors...

Some idiot decided to steal a starter off someones Harley and got caught...:whistling2:

Lets just say it was pretty ugly what happened but I didn't read about any bodies being found and I don't know how it ended. but I do know he was reinstalling it with broken hands last I knew...:laughing:

Never assume your stuff is safe and keep it locked....


----------



## SlickRick

RealLivePlumber said:


> Howdja get 2 day's off? you just started.
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


It's in my contract.


----------



## plumbpro

Wiser said:


> Exactly, when do you heat 'hot water'


Commercial dishwasher with integral heater.


----------



## john_mccormack

I can't stand going back to a house to do the finish and all of the boxes of finish are opened, because the HO and the GC wanted to see how the faucet would look with that wall color. They say that they put everything right back, but when I get there, there are parts missing. 
I tell the GC that it's no longer my responsibility to get the replacement parts if they open the boxes before I get there.


----------



## Airgap

plumbpro said:


> Commercial dishwasher with integral heater.


And a shell and tube converter....


----------



## Redwood

Wiser said:


> Exactly, when do you heat 'hot water'


Actually you just hit one of mine...:laughing:

http://bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/405-B.pdf


----------



## Tommy plumber

Flamboyant homosexuals.
Kids with their pants falling down their rear-ends.
Criminals.
The media.
Politicians who tap-dance around questions.
Not being able to speak w/ someone when I call a company.
Tele-marketers who won't take 'no' for an answer the 1st time I say 'no'.
To be continued....


----------



## Optimus Primer

I'll continue it for you. Whiners. 




Tommy plumber said:


> Flamboyant homosexuals.
> Kids with their pants falling down their rear-ends.
> Criminals.
> The media.
> Politicians who tap-dance around questions.
> Not being able to speak w/ someone when I call a company.
> Tele-marketers who won't take 'no' for an answer the 1st time I say 'no'.
> To be continued....


----------



## pauliplumber

People that take everything too serious.

:1eye:


----------



## ILPlumber

people who plug up my personal bathroom at the office leaving "the gift" for me.......

I get back to the office. I gotta shiot right now! Plugged up with a level full bowl.:furious:


----------



## stillaround

Jobs that I thought would go easy and then ....not


----------



## pauliplumber

Putting that panel back on the bottom of a dishwasher.

Sometimes they jus don't wanna line up.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I agree, DW's are my nemesis sometimes.............


----------



## 422 plumber

Matt said:


> people who plug up my personal bathroom at the office leaving "the gift" for me.......
> 
> I get back to the office. I gotta shiot right now! Plugged up with a level full bowl.:furious:


Get you a Mansfield Quantum pressure assist.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Overly moderated members. And the women who love them, live on larry king.:laughing:


----------



## stillaround

Taking extra precautions to stay clean working under a restaurant pre rinse sink only to bump the waste arm thats not glued and getting a bath.


----------



## oaklandplumber

people that give you directions after you tell them you have gps ten times ,you turn left then make a right keep going then make a u turn take a left then a right blah blah blah


----------



## futz

oaklandplumber said:


> people that give you directions after you tell them you have gps ten times ,you turn left then make a right keep going then make a u turn take a left then a right blah blah blah


You need to see this video - Girl Directions


----------



## plumbpro

GCs that tell you how to do your job, and don't pay attention to your pipes until they break one.


----------



## plumbpro

Drain cleaners that break a hole in CI to cable a drain.


----------



## john_mccormack

plumbpro said:


> Drain cleaners that break a hole in CI to cable a drain.


 WTF?


----------



## plumbpro

john_mccormack said:


> WTF?


I've repaired it more than once


----------



## PLUMB TIME

plumbpro said:


> Drain cleaners that break a hole in CI to cable a drain.


There was company around here that would take the time to DRILL a 2" hole in the cast and then cover it with U-BOLT AND SADDLE.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

PLUMB TIME said:


> There was company around here that would take the time to DRILL a 2" hole in the cast and then cover it with U-BOLT AND SADDLE.


Done that.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro

PLUMB TIME said:


> There was company around here that would take the time to DRILL a 2" hole in the cast and then cover it with U-BOLT AND SADDLE.


That's high tech for this area, usually they cover with plastic if it's in the ground, tape under a house.


----------



## chuckscott

Peeves:

1. seeing blue glue three inches past fitting. 

2. people who let glue run all over the pipe. 

3. those stupid accordian drain extensions. 

4. american standard. 

5. Delta 440 kitchen faucets.

6. ABS glued into PVC, or visa versa

7. H/O who fail to tell you they dumped five cases of draino down the drain before calling you.

8. Piercing saddle valves. Crap, any saddle valve.

9. Qwest pipe and mobile homes.

10. handymen

There are more, but it is late.


----------



## 1703

Ran into one of my biggest pet peeves this week-

Plumbers who change a water heater above finished ceiling and leave the old one up on the deck for the next guy.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Colgar said:


> Ran into one of my biggest pet peeves this week-
> 
> Plumbers who change a water heater above finished ceiling and leave the old one up on the deck for the next guy.


About ten years ago We had to relocate one from the attic. Apparently the first one went in at construction by spreading the trusses to get it up there. I took a 4 lb hammer and beat the sides of the jacket to get it out. Worked like a charm.


----------



## PlumberShep

TheMaster said:


> Just wait until I get the pic of this guys setup down here in alabama. its a camper on stilts next to a creek with a rebel flag flying.:thumbup: It gets worse than trailers down here for sure:laughing:


I hope that you arent speaking ill of my vacation property:laughing:
Anyway, my peeve are customers that insist on over the phone pricing.If you are to broke to pay me for a service call so I can look things over, then you cant afford to have me do your work.I had a customer recently that just wasnt taking no for an answer.After having explained why I dont give quotes over the phone this guy says "This is an easy problem to fix but you are making me nervous about hiring you for the job".I made him repeat that last part because I wasnt sure I heard right.I told him that I certainly did not want or need clients that assume I am a thief and that he needed to call someone else.
I've been through countless hrs of training on how to deal with clients, and I feel like one of my strong points are people skills.But if a client insults me or yells at me, my tools go back on the truck, invoice gets adjusted to cover the time I've spent, and the client gets one chance to apologize before I leave.


----------

